# Knives that have Titanium Framelocks?



## HoopleHead (May 31, 2008)

What are all the folding knives that have full titanium framelocks? specifically frame, not liner or other. somewhat easy to get, not full on custom, etc

E.g.

Strider SnG, SMF, PT, RC, RCC-FL
Emerson HD-7, CQC-12
Chris Reeve Sebenza, Mnandi
Rick Hinderer XM-18
Wilson RRF Rapid Response Folder, Tactical Elite Level 1, 2 and 3

additions by others (some custom, semi-custom):

Bradley Cutlery Alias I & II 
Scott Cook Lochsa
various Tom Mayo folders
Kershaw Tyrade, Mini Cyclone TiZDP-189 Limited Production, Junkyard Dog II Titanium and SG2, Leek Ti ZDP-189
Kershaw Ken Onion + Strider Zero Tolerance 0300, 0301, 0302
Benchmade 630, 635
Buck Mayo TNT, Mayo Waimea 

more here as well, thanks AMRaider - http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=392525

thanks!

p.s. i have an SnG and HD-7, want a CQC-12, had a sebenza and sold it and want one again, REALLY want an XM-18... i just realized i love ti framelock folders :huh:


----------



## Inspgad (May 31, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> What are all the folding knives that have full titanium framelocks? specifically frame, not liner or other. somewhat easy to get, not full on custom, etc
> 
> E.g.
> 
> ...



I'd include the Bradley Cutlery Alias I & II in your list.


----------



## EricMack (May 31, 2008)

Scott Cook Lochsa


----------



## tensixteen (May 31, 2008)

Nobody does it better than Tom Mayo.

Cheers and Regards,
Nick


----------



## BobG (May 31, 2008)

Kershaw Tyrade, Zdp189 Mini-cyclone (limited run), SG2 Junkyard dog II, Zdp-189 Leek


----------



## tussery (May 31, 2008)

Benchmade 630 and 635 also.


----------



## HoopleHead (May 31, 2008)

thanks for the replies, keep em comin!

suggestions thus far verified and added to initial post


----------



## Paladin (May 31, 2008)

Don't know about availability, but the Buck 110T has a Titanium handle with frame lock. Can't find my Kershaw Talons right now, but they did have titanium handles as well.

Paladin


----------



## NeonLights (May 31, 2008)

The Buck Mayo TNT I've had for a few years would fit the bill, great knife, one of my favorites. Buck has come out with a slightly smaller version of the knife called the Mayo Waimea as well.


----------



## glockboy (Jun 1, 2008)

Camillus CUDA Dominator, Aftermath.


----------



## husky20 (Jun 1, 2008)

my emerson CQC-15 does.titanium liner lock i no you said frame lock but i just thought i would throw this in its a very nice knife.


----------



## TKC (Jun 1, 2008)

*Matt Cucchiara, Tom Mayo, Rick Hinderer, Kevin Wilkins, Jens Anso, Shane Sibert, Kirby Lambert, Peter Atwood (when he was still making knives.),Darrel Ralph, and Bob Terzuola. Those are all that I can think of, off hand. I also happen to own knives from each of these makers as well.*


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 1, 2008)

TKC said:


> *Matt Cucchiara, Tom Mayo, Rick Hinderer, Kevin Wilkins, Jens Anso, Shane Sibert, Kirby Lambert, Peter Atwood (when he was still making knives.),Darrel Ralph, and Bob Terzuola. Those are all that I can think of, off hand. I also happen to own knives from each of these makers as well.*


 

also found the Scott Cook "Lochsa" which looks outstanding. dont suppose you have one you can post pics of TKC? and i saw a "TC" bidding on the damascus one one the bench, you?


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 1, 2008)

I have the sebenza and benchmade mini skirmish. Both I love, but I carry the sebenza a little more often.


----------



## TKC (Jun 2, 2008)

*DUH!! I don't have a Lochsa yet, but I AM on Scott's list for one. I dunno how I COULD forget to add a Lochsa to my list! Sheesh, I am slipping.*


----------



## Alan_L (Jun 2, 2008)

I have a Benchmade 850, which was their first production titanium framelock. Its been out of production for a few years, so I don't know how hard it is to find one right now.


----------



## xcel730 (Jun 3, 2008)

I bought one when it was still in production. However, ocassionally I see them pop up on ebay.



Alan_L said:


> I have a Benchmade 850, which was their first production titanium framelock. Its been out of production for a few years, so I don't know how hard it is to find one right now.


----------



## souptree (Jun 3, 2008)

Here is my Peter Carey Firefly. It's a Ti liner lock, but he will do frame locks also. He is making me a framelock in the next few weeks actually.  I love this knife and I cannot recommend Pete's work highly enough.

More on this knife here if you are interested.


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 3, 2008)

souptree said:


> More on this knife here if you are interested.


 

 cant view.

beautiful knife, love the dam part, and looks like green anodized Ti liners? nice combo with the wood.


----------



## souptree (Jun 3, 2008)

HoopleHead said:


> cant view.
> 
> beautiful knife, love the dam part, and looks like green anodized Ti liners? nice combo with the wood.



Wow, they won't even let you view? Sheesh! :sick2:

It's also posted at customknivesandguns.com in "Custom Talk". I highly recommend that forum.

Yep, green bead blasted Ti liners to match my first run Atwood Ti whistle.  The wood is Ironwood and the damascus is Devin Thomas Spirograph. The thumbstud and clip are also Spirograph.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Jun 4, 2008)

The new *Kershaw Tyrade* is a magnificent work of art!

http://www.knifeworks.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=10300&HS=1

I'm in love with that...


----------



## Inspgad (Jun 4, 2008)

TKC said:


> *DUH!! I don't have a Lochsa yet, but I AM on Scott's list for one. I dunno how I COULD forget to add a Lochsa to my list! Sheesh, I am slipping.*




I know how you feel as I have a Kershaw Leek Ti ZDP-189 and it completely
slipped my mind!


----------



## TKC (Jun 4, 2008)

Inspgad said:


> I know how you feel as I have a Kershaw Leek Ti ZDP-189 and it completely
> slipped my mind!


*Oh geez!! I have one of those knives too!! <------slaps self on forehead!!  I forgot completely that I have one of those, until I read your post!.*


----------



## The Coach (Jun 4, 2008)

Don't forget the Strider RC and the RCC-FL (a mini RC). The RCC is a liner lock. :thumbsup:


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Jun 4, 2008)

Lone Wolf, ZT 301/302, William Henry...

Flavio
BugoutGearUSA.com


----------



## husky20 (Jun 6, 2008)

also have the ZT 302 very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## HoopleHead (May 13, 2009)

Anyone seen the new Benchmade LFTi? CPM-M4 Tool Steel blade, titanium handles with monolock. Almost Spanto-ish tanto. Good sized too.

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BM760BK


----------



## carrot (May 14, 2009)

Spyderco's got some upcoming...
Chokwe
Leafstorm
Ti Military
RIL Sage


----------



## flip (May 14, 2009)

CRKT S-2, they come in 3 sizes. Titanium framelock and ATS-34 blades.


----------



## AMRaider (May 14, 2009)

HoopleHead said:


> Anyone seen the new Benchmade LFTi? CPM-M4 Tool Steel blade, titanium handles with monolock. Almost Spanto-ish tanto. Good sized too.
> 
> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=BM760BK


 
Very cool knife with a very cool steel. I just wish it was tip-up carry.


----------



## RA40 (May 14, 2009)

Lots of frame lock type makers around...this maker too:
http://www.nemesis-knives.com/


----------



## rkJr (May 14, 2009)

there's also the rare Benchmade Pinnacle 750 and Lum Ti damascus framelocks, both of which I own. Only carry the Benchmade, but I do take the Lum out to look at it now and then.


----------



## TKC (May 15, 2009)

*Kirby Lambert, Yuna, Shane Sibert, GTC, Terzuola..... All off the top of my head*


----------



## Frenchyled (May 16, 2009)

Yep, and I am thinking about my Terzuola Black Leep pearl with titanium framelocks


----------



## oregon (Jun 17, 2009)

http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP123TIP

The Spyderco Titanium Sage frame lock, that carrot mentioned earlier, is out on the market now.

oregon


----------



## McGizmo (Jun 18, 2009)

I am pretty much ignorant when it comes to knives but I believe the Mission Folder meets your criteria?


----------



## Monocrom (Jun 18, 2009)

If you can find it, the discontinued *Benchmade Pinnacle*.

It's been out of production for quite awhile now. At one point, I owned three. One of the best titanium framelock knives ever made.


----------



## alphazeta (Jun 19, 2009)

oregon said:


> http://www.knifecenter.com/kc_new/store_detail.html?s=SP123TIP
> 
> The Spyderco Titanium Sage frame lock, that carrot mentioned earlier, is out on the market now.
> 
> oregon



On a side note, preorders are now being taken for the Spyderco RIL ti Military.
https://www.cutleryshoppe.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8686
I'm not affiliated with the site but, it's owner Jeff is quite pleasant to deal with.

I wasn't even looking for ti folders but, this week I ended up obtaining a bradley alias II, mayhem & ordering a sage II & preordering two ti militaries... 
-AZ


----------



## Gadget Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Airkat:


----------



## carrot (Jun 25, 2009)

alphazeta said:


> On a side note, preorders are now being taken for the Spyderco RIL ti Military.
> https://www.cutleryshoppe.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=8686
> I'm not affiliated with the site but, it's owner Jeff is quite pleasant to deal with.
> 
> ...


This is killing me... I GOTTA HAVE ONE!!!!


----------



## hurricane (Jun 27, 2009)

SureFire Delta Folder


----------



## TKC (Jun 27, 2009)

*There are also Striders; SMF, SNG, and PT. And of course the Sebenza.

Matt Cucchiara, Gerry McGinnis, Rick Hinderer, Kirby Lambert and Yuna KNives, all make frame locks.*


----------

